# Where to get bait in Navarre



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi, we will make a trip to Navarre this week and stay till next weekend. I would like to know where I can get baits (cigar minnow) for King Mac and Ling? Thanks.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Broxson Outdoors on 87. 1 mile north of 98.


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 to Broxson. Good bait store.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks all. I am in Navarrenow today,looking forward to doing some fishing on the pier.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

u can actually get bait on the pier... there all over...!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Broxson doesn't have live cigars, he usually has live shrimp, sometimes pinfish.


----------

